# libattica impede execucao do KDE

## miltinho

Este problema apareceu durante o processo de atualizacao da biblioteca libattica para 0.4, quando os programas do KDE e ate mesmo o login grafico nao iniciou mais(neste caso o kdm), ao temtar iniciar qualuer programa baseado em kde o resultado e o mesmo, ele indica a falta do arquivo libattica.so.0.3.

A primeira tentativa de resolver foi reinstalando os programas do KDE, comecei com o konqueror, mas ocorreu um erro na compilacao do programa, indica que nao definido algumas funcoes, como se os headers da biblioteca libattica nao estivessem la.

Criei um link para o arquivo libattica.so.0.4 com o nome libattica.so.0.3, nao testei todo o sistema, mas pelo menos o konqueror e o konsole estao funcionando, mas nao sei se essa solucao e segura.

Dei uma olhada rapida em algumas postagens (estou sem tempo para procurar melhor), e para eles a reinstala;'ao funcionou.

Desculpem pela falta de acentos, eles ainda nao funcionam fora do kde.

----------

## BaYGoN

Não uso mais o KDE desde o 3.5, mas pelo que você descreveu, você deve estar com um problema simples de se resolver.

O que ocorre é que, os novos pacotes do KDE que você atualizou, estão linkados com a libattica versão 0.3, porém a libattica foi atualizada para 0.4.

Você precisa então re-linkar os programas para que eles usem a nova versão da libattica.

Para isso você precisa instalar o pacote gentoolkit:

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

No processo de atualização eu sempre utilizo esta sequência de comandos. Eles não falham comigo mais desde 2005:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uDN world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Na pior das hipóteses, se estes comandos de atualização não resolverem o seu problema, você pode tentar re-emergir o sistema inteiro. Mas isso leva tempo, por mais poderosa que seja sua máquina.

```
emerge -e world
```

No meu notebook com CPU i7 de 2GHz, este comando leva em torno de 12 horas para finalizar. Depende também de quantos programas você tem instalados.

Boa sorte!

----------

## miltinho

Agradeço muito pela ajuda, realmnte um simples revdep-rebuild resolveu tudo.

Resolvi instalar o gentoo no meu computador pessoal, quando dei de dc cara com um probleman a respeito do nepomuk e o use "semantic-desktop" que desabilitei e tentei recompilar o sistema aproiveitando para atualizar com "--update --deep --newuse" mas toda vez que tento fazer isso o pacote xf86-video-mach64 dá erro na compilação.

Sei que este pacote que dá erro é para placas de vídeo ati, mas a minha é uma placa nvidia onboard, ou seja este pacote é totalmente desnecessário, mesmo assim as dependencias obrigam a instalação do pacote.

----------

## BaYGoN

Se este pacote está sendo "puxado" por dependências (e a única dependência deste pacote é o xorg-drivers), então você não configurou a variável VIDEO_CARDS no seu make.conf

Ou seja, você está baixando e instalando TODOS os drivers de video opensource que existem.

Seguindo a filosofia Gentoo, a de que você quer seu sistema suportando apenas o hardware que você de fato tem, recomendo você configurar a variável VIDEO_CARDS no seu /etc/make.conf com o valor nouveau:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS=nouveau

 

Sendo assim, acredito que isso também vale para o seu áudio, onde existe a variável ALSA_CARDS. Você deve ter todos os drivers de áudio existentes instalados. Dê uma olhada também na variável INPUT_DEVICES. Com certeza você não precisa instalar tudo o quê há lá. Minha variável INPUT_DEVICES, por exemplo, tem apenas evdev.

----------

## miltinho

Muito obrigado, caro amigo, eu realmente nao tinha pensado em olhar as useflags do pacote Xorg-drivers.

----------

